# Budget accommodation and commuting in Paris area



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everybody!! Specialy to my beloved frenchies 

We are planning a 1 week trip to Paris this summer for two people (approx 10th-17th of July). The issue is that we are looking for budget accommodation hostels/hotels that may be outside 75th district. Which districts are more recommendable than others? When saying "recommendable" I mean from the security, commuting etc point of view. 

And related to above issue is that of moving around Paris area for 1 week. My question is: is there some kind of London-equivalent 1-week-Travelcard? There should be one, I think. How much does it cost? What area coverage would you recommend me? I suppose it will depend on which district we accommodate, which areas we'd like to visit (Versailles for sure!) and so on.

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Clichy-Sous-Bois is supposedly lovely at this time of year (and it's very cheap!).


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, but seems I could have some difficulties when trying to speak English there. Also if I spoke perfect french. How could I ask for the nearest RER Stn.?


----------



## Eleinad (Sep 30, 2005)

garpie said:


> Thanks, but seems I could have some difficulties when trying to speak English there. Also if I spoke perfect french. How could I ask for the nearest RER Stn.?


Frenchmen usually speak only french, even younger generations.


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

^^ That won't be a barrier to visit Paris again


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I personnaly don't know anything about hotels in the region, as the overwhelming majority of ile de france residants (you know, we don't really need the hotels).

I think it'd be better if you posted this and asked in the travel section on the main forum


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, my question wasn't actually about accommodation facilities but about districts of Paris Area appart from 75! When considering different options among hotels shown in search results or travel agents, what I want to be able is to know whether the hotel is in a well communicated or safe area.

Or in other words...

Which ones should be the not-to-be-considered-districts for accomodation in Paris Area?

P.S. I also posted this question in the Travel section of the main forum, but the level of response was equal to zero.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

You can try the hotels at Disneyland Resort Paris. They are the cheapest in Greater Paris, and the area is quite safe. Usually all the Chinese tourist groups stay there. It's located 40 minutes from the center of Paris by RER. Zone 5 of Carte Orange. I'd recommend renting a car though. RER can be unsafe at night, plus it's more convenient to have a car anyway.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

garbie,

The Groupe Accor has a moderate-budget chain called Ibis which are located all throughout Greater Paris, including Paris itself. Most in Paris-proper are found near the Péripherique and many outside are found within walking distance to the Péripherique, near a subway station. They roughly range in price from 45-120 euros for a double, although that range may be hire in high-season. I've found the Ibis in Gentilly (suburban commune touching the 11th or 12th arrondissement) to be the best...it is a huge one in a peaceful, although somewhat industrial-looking, part of Greater Paris. The reason I recommend Ibis is because they are an actual chain that offers a somewhat American-style customer service with a smile, blah blah, so you know what you'll get for the most part, so you don't have to worry about any unpleasant surprises that may or may not result from a private, small, mom and pops hotel for the same price. The only draw-back is that Ibis hotels are very sterile-looking, with no cute Parisian touch what-so-ever, and the material used to make the interior are a bit funny--kinda like plastic HEHE...but you have a TV, phone and you can ask for a view towards Paris and they are honestly nice and helpful and you get buffet breakfast for only a few euros more. The Gentilly one is the best bargain for the price but there is only an RER station in the immediate area, which means you can't use a regular metro ticket...u need a ticket that covers atleast zone 2(?). However, a 12-15 minute walk can get you to the nearest metro station (I think Porte d'Italie station) where you can take the metro instead with a regular ticket.

Try www.ibishotels.com and look for the Gentilly property. I've usually paid around 55 or 60 Euros only.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

^...no "s," 

www.ibishotel.com


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

@ edubejar 

Thanks a lot for your info!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.etaphotel.com/etaphotel/index.html

They're pretty cheap as well.


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

We at last found an affordable hotel near Porte de Versailles Metro Stn. 

What can you tell me about the area (15e arrondissement)? 

The area seems to be well communicated:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> You can try the hotels at Disneyland Resort Paris. They are the cheapest in Greater Paris, and the area is quite safe. Usually all the Chinese tourist groups stay there. It's located 40 minutes from the center of Paris by RER. Zone 5 of Carte Orange. I'd recommend renting a car though. RER can be unsafe at night, plus it's more convenient to have a car anyway.


Yeah, and if you go to the bars in Paris at night, don't fall asleep on the train home. I once caught the last RER from Chatelet-Les Halles back to Chessy and fell asleep, the train turned around and I didn't wake up until I was back in Torcy, had to walk home along the train tracks to Bussy St Georges then across some fields to my house, took me ages! :doh:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, and if you go to the bars in Paris at night, don't fall asleep on the train home. I once caught the last RER from Chatelet-Les Halles back to Chessy and fell asleep, the train turned around and I didn't wake up until I was back in Torcy, had to walk home along the train tracks to Bussy St Georges then across some fields to my house, took me ages! :doh:



Yeah, same sort of thing hapened to me once, I don't know why but the RER at night just makes you fall asleep


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

edubejar said:


> ^...no "s,"
> 
> www.ibishotel.com


Citea is even cheaper than Ibis and the hotels have a small pool. The one in la Defense "Leonard de Vinci" or "Lilas d'Espagne" is very convenient. 

Hotels premières classe 

Hotels Formule 1


----------

